
Bowing to Body Clocks, Some N.B.A. Teams Are Sleeping In  - prakash
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/12/20/sports/basketball/20sleep.html?hp=&pagewanted=all
======
dmix
If anyone is interested in this topic, check out the book "The Promise of
Sleep". It's the story of one of the earliest sleep researcher (before we knew
about REM) and his journey into understanding sleep.

It some interesting insights into sleep, for example why it's better to be a
little tired than overslept.

[http://www.amazon.com/Promise-Sleep-Medicine-Connection-
Happ...](http://www.amazon.com/Promise-Sleep-Medicine-Connection-
Happiness/dp/0440509017/)

------
mattmanser
Man, what have they done to right click on the new york times website?
Something screwed up going on when you highlight words, they're popping up a
question mark to search for the term on NYT.

It's interfering with my standard highlight, right-click, search.

It sucks. UX thumbs down.

I know, not really to do with this, but hey, I gotta moan somewhere ;)

~~~
weaksauce
True but it is better than popping up a window every time you double click on
a word or phrase. That was annoying to me and my copious highlighting and
clicking that I do as a subconscious activity while I read. I mean
automatically looking up the word "The" or "and" is kind of insulting.

~~~
pmichaud
This is exactly how I read, and yes, this site is really annoying because of
that.

~~~
wheels
This is the adblock line you want to add:

    
    
      http://graphics8.nytimes.com/js/app/*

------
pkulak
So that's what happened to my Blazers this year! Come on Nate, let's get that
morning shoot around back on the schedule, quick!

------
pmichaud
Pay wall 8(

~~~
hyperbovine
How was I able to read it for free?

~~~
pmichaud
Maybe they're doing a split test? When I clicked the link, it asked me to
become a member.

I recently cleared my cache though, and tried the link again, and I'm able to
see it now with no problem.

~~~
jonknee
Becoming a member for free isn't a paywall. You register once and then will
stay logged in for a very long time until you forget there is even a
registration at all. Your registration could have happened in the time it took
to write your comment here.

~~~
pmichaud
I am not 100% sure, but I really don't think it was a free membership page. It
gave me the impression that I needed to subscribe to see the content.

~~~
jonknee
I am 100% sure, it was a free sign-up. Do it once and forget about it.

